# Ah have another po'm fer y'all



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

This time, it's a puzzle, though. You have to find the lyrics yourself by figuring out what song it is based on the above picture. I'll give you a hint: it's by the same artist as the previous one.

(Yep, I'm bored. I'll go to bed now.)


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

I like the part where I observe the red vehicle.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

so much depends
upon

a red wheel
barrow

glazed with rain
water

beside the white
chickens.


----------



## TrazomGangflow (Sep 9, 2011)

What model is it?


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

My uncle has a country place
That no one knows about
He says it used to be a farm
Before the Motor Law

And on Sundays I elude the Eyes
And hop the Turbine Freight
To far outside the Wire
Where my white-haired uncle waits

Jump to the ground
As the turbo slows to cross the borderline
Run like the wind
As excitement shivers up and down my spine

Down in his barn
My uncle preserved for me an old machine
For fifty-odd years
To keep it as new has been his dearest dream

I strip away the old debris
That hides a shining car
A brilliant red Barchetta
From a better vanished time

I fire up the willing engine
Responding with a roar
Tires spitting gravel
I commit my weekly crime

Wind in my hair
Shifting and drifting
Mechanical music
Adrenaline surge

Well-weathered leather
Hot metal and oil
The scented country air
Sunlight on chrome
The blur of the landscape
Every nerve aware

Suddenly ahead of me
Across the mountainside
A gleaming alloy air-car
Shoots towards me, two lanes wide

I spin around with shrieking tires
To run the deadly race
Go screaming through the valley
As another joins the chase

Drive like the wind
Straining the limits of machine and man
Laughing out loud with fear and hope
I've got a desperate plan

At the one-lane bridge
I leave the giants stranded at the riverside
Race back to the farm
To dream with my uncle at the fireside


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

I had no idea the previous one was by an 'artist' (singer?).


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> so much depends
> upon
> 
> a red wheel
> ...


I know that poem well. But I just can't remember who wrote it!


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

Polednice said:


> I had no idea the previous one was by an 'artist' (singer?).


To clarify, it's a song by the Canadian rock band Rush. The lyricist, guitarist and singer are three different people, who are collectively known as Rush.

Later edit--here's the song on YouTube:


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I know that poem well. But I just can't remember who wrote it!


20th Century Imagist Poet William Carlos Williams.


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

Fsharpmajor said:


> My uncle has a country place
> That no one knows about
> He says it used to be a farm
> Before the Motor Law
> ...


I shouldn't listen to that while driving anymore. Too tempting--especially since I drive a Pontiac Firebird that would be more than a match for that brilliant red Barchetta.


----------

